# Ideas for building an Audrey II



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

This is a spin off discussion from my fiberglassing thread in this area. (For those who would like to be in that discussion, too: http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10455 )

I'd love to hear ideas you members may have about how to make Audrey II from Little Shop of Horrors. In short, the plant has to eat people, support over 200 lbs while a person is being eaten, and operate like a puppet (talk).

About a decade ago a community theatre enlisted my help to build one without much money and I flipped a wheel barrel shell over another wheel barrel shell. Not great looking, but it did the job.

This time I may actually have some money to do it right. Ideas?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

You could probably build a steel frame that you could put the glass over . This way between the steel frame and the fiberglass it would have no issues supporting the weight.

I am thinking almost like a clamshell type of mechanism possibly?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

How concerned are you about the weight of the prop itself aswell as moving it around?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, the head has to be able to be lifted off the ground, and moved around during performance. Like a regular puppet.

I'm looking for as light as possible with lots of strength so it won't get crushed.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That's a tall order, SI...The original AudreyII ( in the movie) was operated by many puppeteers with cabling through a latex skin...it also had many copies used for various functions, one in particular was used just for lifting a person off the ground, but didn't function as puppet. You want an all in one solution (I haven't seen the play but I would think they had a somewhat simpler prop) You would need a sturdy steel frame operated by levers, and a rubber skin over a fiberglass skull. That's more advanced than anything I have ever done, but don't let that stop you. Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It actually can be simpler, doc.  This is stage, not movie, so I can get away with a lot more because the closest you'd see is about 20-30 feet away.

I've seen audrey built with wb shells (mine), paper mache, pvc and foam, and even sewn.

If you go here, you can see a bunch of Audrey IIs both bad and good. http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=little+shop+of+horrors+suppertime&search_type=

I'd venture to say that 90% + actually use the clamshell method...I'm just hoping to do better and blow people away.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Heeeeeeeeeeey Sickie, so you got me thinking about your Audrey II prop, and well a little google work under "functional Audrey II props" came back with this...hope it helps...

http://www.geocities.com/angrypuppets/puppetshop/audrey2/how_to_audrey2.htm

HA...there is even a link of places to rent them...you could find someplace that has one and check out the inner mechanics of it, or if its affordable, rent one


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I beat'cha! LOL I already found that one and had it bookmarked. Plan A is to go off this idea and fiberglass it. However there is still room for more plans. 

http://www.geocities.com/campbelltowntheatregroup/Audreycreationpage.html


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

well damn, and here I thought I had earned my gold star sticker for the day... well poo on you


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I hope not. That stuff is stinky, and I don't like the idea of Stinky Icky! LOL


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Damn...here was my chance to come thru and blew it. Our theatre Company did Little Shop of Horrors last year. I had the book on "how to make an Audrey II" Did i make copies...NO. You would think as a haunter I would have but the show was so exhausting I was thinking I had time. Anyway We did eventually buy all 4 puppets. We do rent them out. Our theatre company is the Hackensack Theatre Company. You could do a google on it. i know there is a Myspace website with plenty of pics...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Saw your trailer on youtube (yep,, I'm doing Little shop homework heh), but I didn't see any little shop pics on your theatre's myspace.

I know the royalty company sends the book out with the royalties, but I've not been able to get it outside of there yet.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

WOW!! Forgot about that....Here is the url on the myspace. I guess you have to be a friend to look at the pics. There are show pics and after show pics.

http://www.myspace.com/hackensacktheatrecompany

Here is a pic of me and AudreyII


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Do you remember what materials were used?


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Chis Russel has just introduced a new Audrey II. This one is desk top size, or baby Audrey if you prefer. You can see it on his Myspace page here:
http://www.myspace.com/twistedtoybox 
I can tell you that there is also another larger one (about 36" tall) in the works that will be fully animated with cable controls.
IM


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't see anywhere that says it is a puppet. In fact, it says it is a static prop. (?)


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes, the baby model in this site is static. The NEXT one of the series will be animated.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah. I see.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.geocities.com/campbelltow...ationpage.html <--- Going with this idea as a basis is good, weight and durability is another thing. So I gave this a thought, Try covering with http://www.rhinolinings.com/index.php instead of fiberglass.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

What does Audry need to do? We can then tackle each movement.

Move flower head right-left? 

Move flower head up-down?

Do you need the stalk to also move?

Will leaves need to move?

Does a victim need to be swallowed with out closing the curtain?


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Do you remember what materials were used?


Its stretchy material over a metal frame. It is on rental right now so I cant look at it closely. it will be back the beginning of May. I have to clean out the storage area...at that time I will get a closer look. Is this for a play or for Halloween?


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Oh here is a pic of the Little Audrey II I made for the director....


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

I have had the pleasure of building the puppets twice for stage performances. when you buy the rights for the show they also send out full construction drawings and pattern pieces. Mine were made from ethafoam plank - truly an amazing material for making durable flexible props - although it will not take paint. The first set lasted 15 years before having to be "retired".
I will keep an eye out for the construction drawings and scan a set for you if I find them. the pattern pieces are long gone I'm afraid. http://www.westerncanadatheatre.bc.ca/littleshop.htm sorry the picture is of pod 3 (which is made of a rattan frame covered with soft foam and fabric) instead of pod 4


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

bolt, if you find the plans I sure would appreciate a copy. Thanks!


----------



## bw1 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a friend that owns Edge Design & Theme Decor that has a latex mold for the Adrey plant. You could try contacting him and see how much he wants for the Plant part and then you can just weld up the frame to support it. His web site is https://www.edgedesignsonline.com/Home.html Unfortunatly there arn't any pictures of Audrey on the web page but you can get a feel for his work. Contact Matt or Ann Marich at 602-944-7385 if you are interested.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks bw1.


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

Did you know that you can rent the Audrey II from a site that lisences the rights and sells the scipts?


----------

